# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  cần tư vấn về máy tiện cnc

## 0979012168

em đang chuẩn bị làm 1 dự án nhỏ về máy tiện cnc mini, em hơi thắc mắc về vấn đề xi lanh khí nén ở Turret thay rao tự động, em chưa làm về xi lanh khí nén bao giờ các bác cho em hỏi là mỗi lần thay rao thì rút ra và xoay rồi kéo lại thì mỗi lần như vận ấn bằng tay hay có loại vân nào tự đông xoay rồi kéo vào không ạ hay mình điều khiển trên phần mềm, lần đầu tiên làm nên mong các bác cao nhân vào chỉ giáo ạ
và đây là hình ảnh minh họa bản vẽ của em.

----------


## maycncmini

Turret của máy tiện có thể thay dao bằng 2 cách : Bằng tay hoặc tự động

Để có thể xoay được trước tiên cần đẩy mâm xoay ra khỏi chốt ( có thể từ 1 - nhiều chốt định vị) và đẩy nó bằng khi nén hoặc thủy lực thực hiện thao tác này bằng nút nhấn(bằng tay) hoặc mã lệnh trong chương trình(tự động) để kích hoạt relay

Trong phạm vi Mach3 Turn mình sử dụng như sau :

Nút nhấn tay : 

01- Nút nhấn kích hoạt relay đẩy chốt ra khỏi vị trí (xi lanh thủy lực)
02- 01 board điều khiển vị trí dao độc lập được chia theo góc quay, mỗi vị trí thứ tự dao được gán cho 1 nút nhấn (thao tác này được thực hiện qua 1 switch) sử dụng động cơ bước hoặc servo hoặc đơn giản hơn sử dụng cảm biến và động cơ hộp số thường

Chạy theo mã lệnh trong chương trình :

Viết thêm một macro điều khiển thực hiện 2 chức năng trên là ok

----------

0979012168, GOHOME, huuminhsh

----------


## 0979012168

> Turret của máy tiện có thể thay dao bằng 2 cách : Bằng tay hoặc tự động
> 
> Để có thể xoay được trước tiên cần đẩy mâm xoay ra khỏi chốt ( có thể từ 1 - nhiều chốt định vị) và đẩy nó bằng khi nén hoặc thủy lực thực hiện thao tác này bằng nút nhấn(bằng tay) hoặc mã lệnh trong chương trình(tự động) để kích hoạt relay
> 
> Trong phạm vi Mach3 Turn mình sử dụng như sau :
> 
> Nút nhấn tay : 
> 
> 01- Nút nhấn kích hoạt relay đẩy chốt ra khỏi vị trí (xi lanh thủy lực)
> ...


em cảm ơn anh, những tư vấn của anh rất hữu ích với em ạ em rất phân vân về bộ điện để làm sao mình lập trình thay dao tự động bằng xi lanh khí nén đằng sau tự đẩy ra vào mà không cần nhấn nút ạh

----------


## 0979012168

anh có thể tư vấn giúp em 1 board cụ thể về phần điện không ạh rất cảm ơn anh

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> anh có thể tư vấn giúp em 1 board cụ thể về phần điện không ạh rất cảm ơn anh


Mình đã làm thành công thay dao tự động rồi. Chung qua muốn cơ cấu thay dao chạy đc cần xử lý bằng hệ thống bên ngoài như plc hoặc vi điều khiển.  Vd: gặp lệnh t1 trong gocde thì sẽ xuất ra tín hiệu output 1 xong sau đó đợi tín hiệu input 1 đc set thì mới cho chạy tiếp. Trên plc mình lập trình nếu output 1 đc set thì phải xuất ra những lệnh thay dao liên quan đến dao số 1. Và sau khi thay dao xong thì trả ngược về mach3 báo đã hoàn thành nhiệm vụ
Bạn xem chi tiết trên clip này nhé

----------

cuong

----------


## 0979012168

em cảm ơn anh, nhìn máy của anh chuyên nghiệp quá, em hỏi anh 1 chút về phần turret là mình dùng xi lanh khí nén và van điện từ phải không ạh và mình đấu điện thế nào để khi mỉnh chỉnh trên phần mềm nó sẽ tự thay dao và thụt ra vào ạ em cảm ơn bài biết của anh đã chia sẻ cho em ạ

----------


## tuangianglion

với giải pháp này bạn có thể liên hệ với số : 0974 613 33 để đươc tư vấn

----------


## 0979012168

> với giải pháp này bạn có thể liên hệ với số : 0974 613 33 để đươc tư vấn


bác cho em xin lại số đt đi ạ, em thấy thiếu số

----------

